# Uber driver pleaded for her life before she was killed in Monroeville, dashcam video shows



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber driver pleaded for her life before she was killed in Monroeville, dashcam video shows


Calvin Crew, 22, of Penn Hills, is charged with criminal homicide in Christi Spicuzza's death




www.post-gazette.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber driver pleaded for her life before she was killed in Monroeville, dashcam video shows
> 
> 
> Calvin Crew, 22, of Penn Hills, is charged with criminal homicide in Christi Spicuzza's death
> ...


That's really horrible. It could be any of us next. I think drivers should arm themselves.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

My God!


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That's really horrible. It could be any of us next. I think drivers should arm themselves.


You are God damn correct we should...without a doubt!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont think any of us are deluded enough to be thinking this isnt a somewhat dangerous job
I myself tend to not be sitting in bad areas and 
dont make any deliveries of any kind
A rolling stone gathers no moss
I dont have words for this poor womans family
Rip...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I think drivers should arm themselves.


Why are you still _thinking_ about it?!?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Why are you still _thinking_ about it?!?


Don't be stupid.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> That's really horrible. It could be any of us next. I think drivers should arm themselves.


You really follow anything any of these dipshits tell you about not carrying a gun or weapons?

**** if you get deactivated, your life comes first, don't listen to these ******s whose only concern is PR and a bottom line.

Be smart when you hide it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> You really follow anything any of these dipshits tell you about not carrying a gun or weapons?
> 
> **** if you get deactivated, your life comes first, don't listen to these ******s whose only concern is PR and a bottom line.
> 
> Be smart when you hide it.


Don't be stupid.

You think that by taking this opportunity to encourage people to carry I am somehow opposed to carrying?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Don't be stupid.


Agree.
Don't do this job.
It's not worth it.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Don't be stupid.
> 
> You think that by taking this opportunity to encourage people to carry I am somehow opposed to carrying?


You come off as someone who is "thinking about drivers arming themselves", don't imply if you do it already, not one but 2 posts question why you are still thinking when you should already, it was dumb of you to even suggest it when it's fairly obvious to anyone that they should against any stupid shit Uber suggests.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The Entomologist said:


> You come off as someone who is "thinking about drivers arming themselves", don't imply if you do it already, not one but 2 posts question why you are still thinking when you should already, it was dumb of you to even suggest it when it's fairly obvious to anyone that they should against any stupid shit Uber suggests.


Okay, weird guy. Shoo.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Erik M said:


> My God!


Her 4 kids will grow up going to trials & parole hearings for the killers girlfriend.

They WILL NOT GROW UP WITH A MOM HOWEVER


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Presuming all the evidence lines up as written, Calvin Crew should be tried, convicted and executed expeditiously.

If it can be proven that Tanaya Mullen knew what Calvin was going to do, that she approved the use of her account to summon an uber, and provided her weapon to be used in the incident, she should follow him into whatever afterlife awaits those of their ilk.

In my little world, if the scenario truly is as laid out, these two would not be drawing breath for too much longer. 

[NG]Owner


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> You really follow anything any of these dipshits tell you about not carrying a gun or weapons?
> 
> **** if you get deactivated, your life comes first, don't listen to these ******s whose only concern is PR and a bottom line.
> 
> Be smart when you hide it.


A lot of the time you may not respond fast enough if shot at or if by surprise gun is held on your back of head as you're driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NGOwner said:


> Presuming all the evidence lines up as written, Calvin Crew should be tried, convicted and executed expeditiously.
> 
> If it can be proven that Tanaya Mullen knew what Calvin was going to do, that she approved the use of her account to summon an uber, and provided her weapon to be used in the incident, she should follow him into whatever afterlife awaits those of their ilk.
> 
> ...


She TEXTED him that " SHE WAS NOT GOING TO JAIL IF ' THEY' GOT CAUGHT " !

HE USED HER GUN TO MURDER THE DRIVER ORDERED FROM HER ACCOUNT !

I THINK SHE KNEW.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Christi’s Memorial Fund, organized by Allison Weiss


Christi Spicuzza went missing on Thursday Feb. 10th, when she was unexpectedly taken from her… Allison Weiss needs your support for Christi’s Memorial Fund



www.gofundme.com


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber driver pleaded for her life before she was killed in Monroeville, dashcam video shows
> 
> 
> Calvin Crew, 22, of Penn Hills, is charged with criminal homicide in Christi Spicuzza's death
> ...


Somehow, I’m not surprised


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Christi’s Memorial Fund, organized by Allison Weiss
> 
> 
> Christi Spicuzza went missing on Thursday Feb. 10th, when she was unexpectedly taken from her… Allison Weiss needs your support for Christi’s Memorial Fund
> ...


Wonder if Dara will spare any pocket change


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Somehow, I’m not surprised


Not surprised about what?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's so sad. I seen it on YouTube. Begging for her life. A woman driver. Horrible. Hope they have the death penalty thier. Also going forward these rides where your picking up a friend. **** that.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> It's so sad. I seen it on YouTube. Begging for her life. A woman driver. Horrible. Hope they have the death penalty thier. Also going forward these rides where your picking up a friend. **** that.


Pennsylvania does have the death penalty.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> It's so sad. I seen it on YouTube. Begging for her life. A woman driver. Horrible. Hope they have the death penalty thier. Also going forward these rides where your picking up a friend. **** that.


Link me to the video please. I didn't see it on YouTube


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

He'll get off by playing the race card and the Jury, DA, Judge will all agree. White people are just expendable life's when a crime is committed against them.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Erik M said:


> He'll get off by playing the race card and the Jury, DA, Judge will all agree. White people are just expendable life's when a crime is committed against them.


Actually only once did a Pennsylvania jury side with a black defendant that killed a few guys in self defense. You can 100% bet that the Jury will be all white and mostly racist too and they'll convict his ass and give him life sentence after they see footage of woman begging for her life and saying she supports her kids. I'm black and I would vote in jury to give him life sentence. In Minnesota where I live the white jury is super racist. They gave a 17 year old Somali boy a life sentence for raping and kidnapping a young adult woman. He didn't even kill her and they gave him life sentence. It's no wonder most prison black guys and black women have disproportionately higher sentences than white or Hispanic or Asian. Even the Asians in America reported racism.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Seen youtube news not video


----------



## ChicagoMike (Nov 14, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> It's so sad. I seen it on YouTube. Begging for her life. A woman driver. Horrible. Hope they have the death penalty thier. Also going forward these rides where your picking up a friend. **** that.


it's sad they allow that on youtube. a woman's last moments before being executed shouldn't be viewed for entertainment. it's a snuff film.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

ChicagoMike said:


> it's sad they allow that on youtube. a woman's last moments before being executed shouldn't be viewed for entertainment. it's a snuff film.


I think he said it was just news not her actual dashcamfootage.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Rest in peace.  Her poor kids and boyfriend.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I hope this human garbage gets capital punishment/CP. YES, PA does enforce CP.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Uber/Lyft should consider this:









Cabs Will Get Bullet-Resistant Shields


Since May 1, cabdrivers in Los Angeles have felt like targets in a shooting gallery.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Here is the link for her GOFUNDME page. If you're able to, please consider donating to her family. We don't do this with the hopes of getting rich, so I don't know what this coward thug was thinking he was going to get from taking her phone and trying to Venmo, Cashapp money from her bank account to his. This could have happend to anyone one of us.









Christi’s Memorial Fund, organized by Allison Weiss


Christi Spicuzza went missing on Thursday Feb. 10th, when she was unexpectedly taken from her… Allison Weiss needs your support for Christi’s Memorial Fund



gofund.me


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I hope this human garbage gets capital punishment/CP. YES, PA does enforce CP.
> 
> View attachment 644230


I'd love to be the one to respectively place a hallow point bullet straight to the middle of his forehead! You know, show him exactly what he did to this brave woman who was only trying to provide for her family. GD, this case has bothered the hell out of me!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Erik M said:


> Here is the link for her GOFUNDME page. If you're able to, please consider donating to her family. We don't do this with the hopes of getting rich, so I don't know what this coward thug was thinking he was going to get from taking her phone and trying to Venmo, Cashapp money from her bank account to his. This could have happend to anyone one of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, if I do that ... will my corrupt government 'confiscate' that donation because it was made to or from a 'terrorist'?
We live in an alternate universe.

.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> And, if I do that ... will my corrupt government 'confiscate' that donation because it was made to or from a 'terrorist'?
> We live in an alternate universe.
> 
> .


Man bro, if you don't want to, you don't have to. Nobody is forcing you to do anything you feel isn't warranted. This was a fellow Uber driver with 4 kids whos life was taken by a scumbag. But again, if you feel the way to do, simply don't do it!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Erik M said:


> I'd love to be the one to respectively place a hallow point bullet straight to the middle of his forehead! You know, show him exactly what he did to this brave woman who was only trying to provide for her family. GD, this case has bothered the hell out of me!


You're kinder than I would be to him; damn maniac. It's bothered me too.

If only we could reverse time, she had a gun and blew *his* head off.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

It still bothers me. I wish her family strength and peace. I have to stop reading the news articles about this tragedy.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Erik M said:


> I'd love to be the one to respectively place a hallow point bullet straight to the middle of his forehead! You know, show him exactly what he did to this brave woman who was only trying to provide for her family. GD, this case has bothered the hell out of me!


It makes me very angry. I hope PA ends this punk’s life.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And, if I do that ... will my corrupt government 'confiscate' that donation because it was made to or from a 'terrorist'?
> We live in an alternate universe.
> 
> .


Don’t be paranoid, is my motto.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Here is the link for her GOFUNDME page. If you're able to, please consider donating to her family. We don't do this with the hopes of getting rich, so I don't know what this coward thug was thinking he was going to get from taking her phone and trying to Venmo, Cashapp money from her bank account to his. This could have happend to anyone one of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Don’t be paranoid, is my motto.


Mine too.
But, just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get me.

Paranoia: (def) suspicion and mistrust of people or their actions without evidence or justification. 

The last four words of that definition is important.
I base my opinions on my own personal experience, or observation.
I know it because I saw it, or experienced it.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

That dude was cold. I hope he gets the chair.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> That dude was cold. I hope he gets the chair.


Yes. If they need someone to flip the switch(es), I'll volunteer. It won't bring her back, but maybe it will help her family and friends to get some kind of closure.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Erik M said:


> He'll get off by playing the race card and the Jury, DA, Judge will all agree. White people are just expendable life's when a crime is committed against them.


Please Realease him . . 

Put him on the street.

WHERE I CAN REACH HIM !

HE WILL BEG FOR DEATH FOR DAYS . . .


----------



## 227917 (10 mo ago)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber driver pleaded for her life before she was killed in Monroeville, dashcam video shows
> 
> 
> Calvin Crew, 22, of Penn Hills, is charged with criminal homicide in Christi Spicuzza's death
> ...


these companies REALLY have no idea of the $#¥€ we deal with… this is heartbreaking 💔
Is there a GoFundMe for her family?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FefethedivaDiva63 said:


> these companies REALLY have no idea of the $#¥€ we deal with… this is heartbreaking 💔
> Is there a GoFundMe for her family?


They DO NOT CARE !

ALL THEY HAVE DONE IS CUT PAY !

THEY USED TO ONLY TAKE 20% OF EACH RIDE !

Gas is up . . . THEY DO NOTHING !

DRIVERS GET DEACTIVATED ON LIES !

LYING PASSENGERS GET FREE RIDES !


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

To me, this is good news. He deserves the death penalty. Maybe it will send a message to the other psychos like him?








Death penalty option remains against man accused of killing Uber driver


A judge on Thursday ruled against the Allegheny County Public Defender’s office in its bid to prohibit the district attorney from seeking death against the man accused of killing an Uber driver in February. The public defender’s office, which is representing Calvin Crew on homicide charges in...




triblive.com


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> To me, this is good news. He deserves the death penalty. Maybe it will send a message to the other psychos like him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he deserves the death penalty. However, it won’t deter other psychos, sociopaths and others with no conscience from committing similar crimes. 

People, like this monster, don’t care about consequences, and they have no respect for others. That’s what makes them so dangerous.
This job has always been a dangerous job. You don’t know the mental state or intentions of pax. 

Stay safe everyone and RIH, Christie.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes he deserves the death penalty. However, it won’t deter other psychos, sociopaths and others with no conscience from committing similar crimes.
> 
> People, like this monster, don’t care about consequences, and they have no respect for others. That’s what makes them so dangerous.
> This job has always been a dangerous job. You don’t know the mental state or intentions of pax.
> ...


I agree with some of what you are saying. It may help the families and friends of the victim have closure.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes he deserves the death penalty. However, it won’t deter other psychos, sociopaths and others with no conscience from committing similar crimes.
> 
> People, like this monster, don’t care about consequences, and they have no respect for others. That’s what makes them so dangerous.
> This job has always been a dangerous job. You don’t know the mental state or intentions of pax.
> ...


His death sentence can't come fast enough! Remember that scene in the movie "The Green Mile" when the guard forgets to wet the sponge that goes on the guys head and he ends up getting well done instead of medium rare! Well I'm looking forward to something like this happening to this animal. Fry him, then piss on his ashes.........PUNK BIT(H!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Erik M said:


> His death sentence can't come fast enough! Remember that scene in the movie "The Green Mile" when the guard forgets to wet the sponge that goes on the guys head and he ends up getting well done instead of medium rare! Well I'm looking forward to something like this happening to this animal. Fry him, then piss on his ashes.........PUNK BIT(H!


I'm surprised he's not out on bail.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

You would think cabs would be getting robbed because they carry cash. Uber drivers just have a few bucks on them if that. This is such as waste.You'd have to be a complete POS to do something like this.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> You would think cabs would be getting robbed because they carry cash. Uber drivers just have a few bucks on them if that. This is such as waste.You'd have to be a complete POS to do something like this.


Cab robberies are way down in the twenty first century thanks to credit cards.

You rob a cab driver you may not even get $100 for the attempt.

And carjacking a cabbie for the vehicle?


Real genius move….
A high mileage taxi isn’t worth shit in the stolen car market.


Using it for a crime?

Also a bad idea because the cops will be looking for the cab number.

On top of that these things tend to be double low jacked with elaborate hard to disable dash/ security cameras.

There’s also things that drivers can do to discourage an armed robbery. Not having change for $100 is a big one, let’s would be robbers know they don’t have shit on them in terms of cash.

Even if I do have change for $100 I still don’t have change for $100. Why? $100s put me in the biggest risk of getting screwed with counterfeit currency plus it’s letting them know I have more then $100 in cash.


----------

